# Got no Wheels



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Went to Rhienerville Sale today didn't do squat on selling my guns. Went crazy on buying and
trading. Went through 8 trades. Finally ended up with S&W m52, 38special wad cutter target
pistol. A nice one made back in 60s as far as I can tell by serial no. These aren't my area of
smarts so I'm waiting to get it dated. Usually don't go for auto loaders, it has no wheels but
has no plastic and is a S&W. Wanted one of these for awhile but was to cheap to put out $1K
for a nice one. Gonna shoot it tomarrow, must have walked 10 miles around the sale making
trades and my vocal chords are about warn out from trading. Just want to set in easy boy for
awhile.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Reinersville sale is always a good time. Some real characters out there, too. I usually walk out with a quart of shine every time I visit.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Haven't been to Reinersville in 25 years, we stayed in a cabin just north of the general store while deer hunting in the 80s through the erarly 90s, lots of good memories. I bet things have change since than.
Nice gun I had one and like it.


----------

